# wasatch front extended archery area



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

does any one know a place where someone can go around the layton erea in the wasatch front extended archery area and see a deer and mybe get a good shot at after the reg. season ends , any info is usefull


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Come the first week November, they are all over from Layton to North Salt Lake. Just pick an area and try it. I am partial to Bountiful......


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

With the extended archery area being so close to most of Utah's population, this is something that you will likely need to put in the time to discover. Huntable areas of the extended are closely guarded secrets because so much of the country is either very rugged, difficult to access due to private property, or both.

The good news is that armed with a decent spotting scope, you can find areas deer are inhabiting with relatively short drives and lots of careful glassing. Depending on where you live, you might be able to do some scouting from your own yard.

If ever there was an area where people have few excuses not to scout, it's the hills within sight of thier homes.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Farmington Flat up Farmington Canyon if you can get up there (snow), mouth of Farmington Canyon, south side ( watch your distances to the nearby homes), trailhead by Bountiful Temple, and Hill AFB (see guidebook). Good luck and be safe!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Come the first week November, they are all over from Layton to North Salt Lake. Just pick an area and try it. I am partial to Bountiful......


+1


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Being part Mountain Goat will help.
Just be sure you are in good shape, because them thar hills are straight up and down.
Have fun and good luck.


----------

